# Wall Picture Hanging Know How Advice



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a shelf that is 35lbs or less that I atempting to hang on the wall. Question is, I need to have the shelf be as flush as possible on the wall in order to keep the items that will be on the shelves from sliding/rolling forward. What is the best item to use on the back of the shelf as well as in the wall to help achieve the most flush hanging? Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Attaching the shelf unit to the wall STUDS will assure a flat/flush mount.
If items rolling off the front is a concern, add a small strip of trim to the front/top edge of each shelf.

DM


----------

